# Hello, new member here, need advise please



## Vic-ZX (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have just registered on the forum because I need to learn more about the birds my parents are keeping. They (my parents) are clueless and I don't even know why they have them, but seeing as I have moved home for a couple of months I wanted to learn more and improve the quality of their keep. 

Firstly I dont even know what breeds they are, one died last year so we have three now, I have attached two pictures of them, the first pic shows one pair before the female died last year, and the second pic shows the male and another one. Sorry about the picture quality, i can take better pics if they are not clear enough. I would really appreciate some info about what these are and how to look after them. I have done some research and found what they might be but as I am new to this I really need some expert advise. 

In terms of their habitat, they have a large spacious cage in the garden with enough space to fly around inside, and my parents clean it every two or three days. But the problem I noticed is that the birds are not friendly with my parents, meaning that they would not fly away when my parents enter, but they also will not allow my parents close to them. After reading posts now about how so many owners care about their birds and how friendly the interaction is, I realise that my parents are not doing what they are supposed to do, so I have decided to learn and interact as best as I can with the birds and then teach my parents before I leave home again.

So please please please, I would appreciate any advice or especially links to guides from forum members here to help me to understand better how to train these beautiful birds to be friendly with me and how to improve their welfare.

Thank you in advance,

Vic


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Vic, and welcome -

They would be domestic white pigeons, possibly parentage which was crossed with fantail. 

Their basic needs, aside from the safe environment thay have, and room to fly about, will be the right kind of feed, fresh water, pigeon grit and shelter within their home if it is completely open.

Food can be difficult for just two or three birds, as proper pigeon mix tends to come in bulk (like, 20KG sacks) unless there is an exceptionally well-stocked pet store or, better still, a corn or feed store which caters for pigeon fanciers. Either may possibly sell smaller quantities (our local corn store one does). If purpose mixed pigeon food is not available, then pet dove mix or mixed corn with a few added ingredients should be OK. But let us know what they get at present.

Fresh water is an obvious 'must'.

Pigeon grit (usually a mix of gray and red particles) is good for the mineral content as well as being an aid to digestion (helps the gizzard grind up hard seeds and legumes). Again, that is generally not available as such from a 'normal' pet store. But, some pet stores do sell crushed oystershell grit, which is good for the calcium contant.

We have a pretty big aviary with a lot of various pigeons, and have two sheltered areas with nest/roost boxes fitted to the walls. They are fine with a UK winter, given some shelter from the worst of the elements.

Of course, their general health is important to keep check on, so any odd behavior like lying down or crouching looking 'fluffed up' during the day (aside from sitting in a nest), or watery or smelly droppings, or inability to fly are some simple checks. 

Whereabouts in the UK are you? If we know of any suppliers of anything they may need we can let you know, though online suppliers often have better range of stock.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeons are normally leary of other creatures because they are a prey animal. They do get used to their keeper and look for food from them. but it is normal for them to be standoffish esp if someone gets too close, they have a strong instinct to not let their guard down to survive so it is good to respect that IMO as not to cause too much stress by forcing closeness on them, having a feed call which is the same call done like a whistle or shaking of a can of feed before feeding and doing that everyday can get a reacation from them to come to eat, also holding and feeding squabs in the nest can be rewarding..but I still find when they mature they are not cuddle bugs still.. food is really the only way to get them close and they need to be hungry for it or a special treat they go bonkers over.


----------



## Vic-ZX (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Thank you very much for your replies.

The current feed my parents use is a mix of seeds, nuts and grains. The pigeons get loads of fresh water and the shelter is good, with enough space for them to fly about. So it looks like I need to get the right feed and grit. We are in NW london, but ordering online is preferable if you can advise where to order from.

Also from spirit wings info I think the pigeons behaviour is normal. What prompted me today to post was that when my mum left the door to the cage open one of the pigeons flew out and hasnt come back yet. Its getting dark now and from time to time we think we can hear it nearby. I have left some food out on a tray but no luck so far. Do they normally fly away or do they return to their housing? is it ok to leave the cage open?
Any advice on this too would be great.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

when they are out there is no control as you know... pigeons are home oriented so unless you have a terrible bird of prey problem the pigeon should be back. Im not sure of what you're set up is like or I would advise leaving open something so he can get in..but the others can not get out..unless you free fly the others?? locking up for the night so cats can't get in is best and in the daylight try to see what you can do to lure him back.. when hungry enough they usually do come back.. even after a few days.


----------



## Vic-ZX (Jan 9, 2013)

I was afraid of that reply. We have a cage within the cage so I could put the two pigeons in there and leave the main door open, but the problem is that sometimes cats and foxes get into our garden, and so I wouldnt want them to get into the main cage either!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Vic-ZX said:


> I was afraid of that reply. We have a cage within the cage so I could put the two pigeons in there and leave the main door open, but the problem is that sometimes cats and foxes get into our garden, and so I wouldnt want them to get into the main cage either!


while it is open and food out..stay within sight during the day.. the bird is used to seeing humans so when it gets hungry enough it will come down and and check things out...it may be a few days esp if the bird is fed well... he probably is having a good time Im sure.. keep a look out it could be back.


----------



## Vic-ZX (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok I will definitely do that thank you.

When you say free fly, what does that exactly mean? they can be left to their own and they will return whenever they want to eat?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Free-flying situations are indeed where birds have a home, but are allowed out to fly around and return at will. If these birds have not been doing that as a normal thing then, personally, I would not give them free flight.

It can work OK with rescued ferals (though ours don't fly free - too many are no longer flying) but not such a good idea with those not used to the great outside.

As well as cats and foxes, of course, there can also be sparrowhawks around even in urban locations.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Grit: 

http://www.interpigeon.com/products/162707_grit_with_redstone_-_colombine.php

or

http://www.bjffeeds.co.uk/bjf-product-catalogue/search?term_node_tid_depth=All&keys=grit&=Search - Look for "Beyers Grit Bleu (5kg) £2.95" (this grit is what we use) 

Note: I don't have any personal knowledge of these suppliers.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where your birds are adults, they can become somewhat friendlier, but it would take time. I have a loft of rescues, and some that were not friendly in the beginning are now, but it took some time. The babies I have raised here are normally very friendly, because of being handled a lot and fed from my hand often. Pigeons do like to come to you, rather than having you grab them and pick them up. You have to build trust in them. They are all individual though, and some, the best you can hope for is them tolerating you.
As far as flying, white birds may be more noticed by hawks, and therefore targeted. They are safer flown in more of a flock or group, as there are more eyes to watch for danger.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I agee with Jay3 and welcome to PT.


----------

